# black sand substrate and crushed coral



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd like to get black sand as my substrate, but wanted to add Crushed coral to help with pH. The crushed coral is a sandy color. Does anyone else have them mixed together? Was just wondering if it takes away from the black sand....


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The sand will sink the bottom of the coral and the fish are guaranteed to mix it up; it will result in a salt and pepper look.

So yes, it will take away from the look. You would be better off to place the crushed coral in the AC filters.


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> You would be better off to place the crushed coral in the AC filters.


That's an excellent idea.

I'd probably put it in a filter sock.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought some cichlid mix that was white and black. It looked HORRIBLE under the lights. Unless you have black or white rocks then the salt and pepper look of the substrate will really clash.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

So... Right now I have 40 pounds of black sand and 10 pounds of crushed coral. I dont mind adding the crushed coral to the AC filter, but will 40 pounds of black sand be enough for a 55 gallon tank or do I need another 20 pounds?

ETA.... its not crushed coral, its crushed coral SAND if that makes a difference?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> So... Right now I have 40 pounds of black sand and 10 pounds of crushed coral. I dont mind adding the crushed coral to the AC filter, but will 40 pounds of black sand be enough for a 55 gallon tank or do I need another 20 pounds?


Should be enough. I would not put more than 2".


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Do I still add the crushed coral to the AC filter even tho its sand, or should I return it?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Return it. Not a good idea to put crushed coral sand in an AC filter.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

what is your ph and kh now,you may not even need to add anything


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I actually dont have the tank set up yet, no water. I'm just making sure to make the right purchases this time. Id like to get it going correctly from the get-go. nothing worse than adding fish to a 55 gallon tank only to realize the filtration/substrate, etc. is substandard.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

test your water coming from the tap


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Good plan to be prepared. 
Yes- just take the coral back and hold out until you purchase a test kit. -Depending on your tap water test results, you may not even need the coral. :thumb:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

A test kit is one of the things I havent bought yet. :?

I do know we have a water filter on the house, I'm sure that doesnt answer anything.

Just curious... would that make a difference in the substrate?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

What? A water filter? The water is going to be softer but it won't make a difference in the substrate.

Honestly, the coral might slightly raise your pH but if it's really low- it's better to use the baking soda recipe. However, the most important thing is stability. If the pH is stable at 7- then I wouldn't worry about it. 
When you do purchase a test kit- (API makes a good one) make sure to purchase a kH and gH kit as well.

We can speculate all we want but until we know the test results of the tap water, it's kind of pointless. :wink:


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks, Danni. I've mentally made a pecking order to go through before I get the fish. 1. tank 2. filtration/heat 3. substrate 4. decorations 5. test kits/vacuums. I'm stuck between 3 & 4 for now. I'd like to snag some limestone (that also raises pH, correct?), I wont know until next week if I have it or not.

I have a habit of over-asking on each level. At least I'm done with step 3, wont bug people about step 4. Once I hit 5, the questions will begin again. step 6 (cycle) should shoot me up another 100 posts on the forum.

Thanks for all your advice thus far! You've been a great help! (really, everyone has!)


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahhh- you're stuck on the "fun part" of the hobby (besides adding fish). 

If it was me, I'd never be finished between substrate and decorations. I always have new ideas popping up. Bad thing is (or good thing depending how you look at it), new ideas mean new tanks. :lol:

Hey- nothing wrong with being certain. Ask away- most people like to help on the forum.


----------



## cornfolks24 (Dec 31, 2011)

Water filters (even less expensive ones) will significantly reduce the hardness of your water. I used to sell whole-house water conditioning systems and tested faucet and refrigerator filters almost daily. So if you run the aquarium water through the filter it will be close to zero grains-per-gallon hardness. Hope this helps.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Close to zero hardness.... is that good or bad?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bad.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I would figure out a way to get the water before the filter


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually, that works out better. There is one area that I can hook up to fill my tank that doesnt go through the house filter first. I dont use it often as there is little to no pressure. It works out better for me to use that in filling the tank, it will take longer because it trickles in, but it wont stir up my sand substrate as much as doing it a different way.

Thanks!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

have you had a chance to test this water for ph/kh
does the water go through a heater first


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you on a well?


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

No, we dont have a well, and the water isnt heated when it comes out of the filterless source (its like a spicket). Initially to fill the tank, it wont make a difference. I'll have to find a way to heat it during water changes tho.


----------



## n2b8u (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks alot people a ton of hints and info in this forum.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

lilcountrygal said:


> No, we dont have a well, and the water isnt heated when it comes out of the filterless source (its like a spicket). Initially to fill the tank, it wont make a difference. I'll have to find a way to heat it during water changes tho.


I have a small "pool heater" that was given to me when my water heater went out till I could get a new one installed. It didn't hold but about 3 gallons of water but it did take the cold water and heat it mildly enough after the reservoir was used up to take a shower or do the dishes. With the low water pressure you have I think something like that would be worth looking into to. It might not be a perfect solution but it might do the trick.


----------

